# Bei Fernsehshows anrufen für Dumme



## jakestyler (6 April 2012)

*Call-in-Shows*
_Wie 9-Live, Quizbreaks, Hellseher-Hotlines_

Bei Call-in-Shows sollte man generell nicht anrufen. Da das aber für eigentlich alles gilt, bei dem man im Fernsehen anruft hier einige Tips und eigene Erfahrungen:

- _Achtet auf den Preis!_ *1,99 EUR für einen Anruf ist zuviel! *Tatsächlich verlangte einmal eine Quizshow 4,99 EUR pro Anruf. Dabei musste man 2 von 100 Leitungen treffen.

- _Seit euch sicher dass ihr die Antwort wisst! _Wenn ihr diese nämlich nicht wisst habt ihr nichtnur knapp 2 EUR verloren, sondern auch nichts dazu gewonnen.

- Bevor ihr durchgestellt werdet sollt ihr noch kurz an einem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen? _Gebt keine Persönlichen Daten raus, bevor ihr im Studio landet!_

- Vorgehensweiße bei Call-in-Shows: Triff 2 von 100 Leitungen. Keine guten Aussichten. Beide Leitungen sollen dich angeblich direkt ins Studio schicken, das stimmt nicht in jedem Fall. 

*Votings ohne Gewinnspiele*
_Gibt eigentlich kaum noch :/_

Hier gilt nicht viel zu wissen. Denn solche Shows kommen äußerst selten vor. Und wenn, dann in den Öffentlich Rechtlichen. Hier ist wieder zu beachten:

- _Zahlt nicht zu viel_! *0,20 EUR sind perfekt!* Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

- "Dankeschön für Ihre Stimme. Möchten Sie nun noch an einem Gewinnspiel für einen Reisgutschein teilnehmen?? Bitte sprechen Sie ihre Daten..." -* NEIN! Das ist in 90% der Fälle ein Gutschein, der am Ende 20 EUR mehr kostet als die Reise ansich*. 

*Votings mit Gewinnspielen*

_DSDS, Schlag den Raab_

Anrufen, für seinen Favoriten anrufen und auchnoch etwas gewinnen! Herrlich! Doch folgendes muss man wissen:

- Der Preis entscheidet auch hier! *0,50 EUR ist das Höchstmaß!                                                        *


                                                                                                                                      - _Ruft nicht mehrmals an!_ Bei Votings zählt eure Stimme meist nur einmal, oder eure Nummer wird für das Gewinnspiel blockiert (Die ProSiebenSat1-Gruppe ist wohl eine Ausnahme.).  
                                                                                                                                      - "Dankeschön für Ihre Stimme. Leider hatte Sie diesmal kein Glück und haben das Auto nicht gewonnen. Möchten Sie nun noch an einem Gewinnspiel für einen Reisgutschein teilnehmen? Bitte sprechen Sie ihre Daten..." -* NEIN! Das ist in 90% der Fälle ein Gutschein, der am Ende 20 EUR mehr kostet als die Reise ansich*. 

- _Merkt euch die Frage!_ Bei ProSieben z.B wird die Frage und die zwei Antwortmöglichkeiten nicht nocheinmal vorgelesen. Wenn ihr dann schon auf eine Gewinnleitung trefft, müsst ihr die Frage wissen!

*Gewinnspiele*
_Galileo, Taff_

Eine einfache Frage, ein großer Preis, da mach ich gleich mit! HALT:

- Der Preis entscheidet auch hier! *0,50 EUR ist das Höchstmaß bei Privaten, 0,20 EUR bei Öffentlich Rechtlichen!                                                                                                                  *

                                                                                                                                  - _Merkt euch die Frage!_ Bei ProSieben z.B wird die Frage und die zwei Antwortmöglichkeiten nicht nocheinmal vorgelesen. Wenn ihr dann schon auf eine Gewinnleitung trefft, müsst ihr die Frage wissen!

- "Dankeschön für Ihre Stimme. Leider hatte Sie diesmal kein Glück und haben das iPad nicht gewonnen. Möchten Sie nun noch an einem Gewinnspiel für einen Reisgutschein teilnehmen? Bitte sprechen Sie ihre Daten..." -* NEIN! Das ist in 90% der Fälle ein Gutschein, der am Ende 20 EUR mehr kostet als die Reise ansich*. 

- _Ruft nicht mehrmals an!_ Eure Nummer wird für das Gewinnspiel blockiert. (Die ProSiebenSat1-Gruppe ist wohl eine Ausnahme.) 

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch helfen, wenn noch etwas nicht klar ist, lasst es mich wissen


----------

